# Icast 2009



## slim357 (Jul 25, 2009)

I realize im about a week late with this but has anyone else been watchin the videos from this years icast. Theres a bunch of really good lookin baits comming out that I just feel the need to have. The three im really interested in is the baby king shad from strike king, the smaller clackin rap from rapala, and the snagproof phat frogs. One video I watched about rapalas trigger x soft plastics kinda baffled me, they said they added salt to there frogs to make them more buoyant, how does that work?


----------



## pbw (Jul 25, 2009)

I seen the device that turns any tiller trolling motor into foot control looks pretty cool.


----------



## mr.fish (Jul 25, 2009)

Rapala makes those trigger plastic? Those plastics look terrible for a good company such as rapala.


----------



## willfishforfood (Jul 29, 2009)

Gary Loomis is starting a new blank co. North Fork Composite and will be making blanks for the custom rod builders now that Gloomis is not. =D>


----------

